# Fluval Fx6 and Glass intake



## BrentB (Dec 4, 2014)

I am replacing the filter on my tank to a Fluval Fx6 I would really like to use Glass Inflow & Outflow Lily Water Pipes my concern is not fit I know i can find adapter for fit but whether the 16mm HF pipes can handle the 925gph flow rate of the Fx6. Anyone out there have any input on this? 

Thanks, 

Brent


----------



## bobfig (Aug 30, 2014)

BrentB said:


> I am replacing the filter on my tank to a Fluval Fx6 I would really like to use Glass Inflow & Outflow Lily Water Pipes my concern is not fit I know i can find adapter for fit but whether the 16mm HF pipes can handle the 925gph flow rate of the Fx6. Anyone out there have any input on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brent


thought the filter is rated for 563gph, i do see they say the pump it self is rated 925gph but with filter media it slows down.

from what i can tell the intake hose is 1" diameter where as 16mm is like 5/8" diameter. i wouldn't downsize the intake.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Maybe a "Y" fitting on the intake and use 2 glass pipes on the intake?


----------



## bobfig (Aug 30, 2014)

Jeff5614 said:


> Maybe a "Y" fitting on the intake and use 2 glass pipes on the intake?



if im understanding of simple geometry math is right 1" pipe has a larger volume then two 5/8". so in the end it would still be a downsize.

Pi*R²=Volume

1" tube 
3.14 * .5"² = .785 cubic inch

two 5/8"tubes
3.14 * .3125"² = .306 cubic inch *2 = .612 total cubic inch.


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

bobfig said:


> Jeff5614 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a "Y" fitting on the intake and use 2 glass pipes on the intake?
> ...


Because you are using two intakes you actually add them together before the equation. To be 10/8 or 1.25 for it to become .98125 cubic in.


----------



## bobfig (Aug 30, 2014)

rebelbuck1993 said:


> Because you are using two intakes you actually add them together before the equation. To be 10/8 or 1.25 for it to become .98125 cubic in.


:eek5:


----------



## BrentB (Dec 4, 2014)

I am sad to admit the advanced math is a little beyond me but Jeffs suggestion seems to make sense. I go with the hose the same size as the filter hose and "Y" it into two smaller intakes even if the two smaller intake allow for slightly more than the original it should prevent the constriction of the water flow. Should I "Y" the outflow as well ?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

BrentB said:


> I am sad to admit the advanced math is a little beyond me but Jeffs suggestion seems to make sense. I go with the hose the same size as the filter hose and "Y" it into two smaller intakes even if the two smaller intake allow for slightly more than the original it should prevent the constriction of the water flow. Should I "Y" the outflow as well ?


Math isn't my forte either. I would use a 3/4" by 1" "Y" fitting and put the "Y" close to the glass pipes on both the input and output. If the 5/8" tubing from the pipes seems a bit too small to fit over the 3/4" fittings on the "Y" just heat the tubing for a few seconds in boiling water and it will get stretchy enough to fit.


----------



## BrentB (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you all for the input. I am upgrading my 90 and essentially starting over with these upgrades. I am very excited about the changes as i get going I will post some updates.


----------



## ScapeFluid (Jun 23, 2019)

The largest intake pipe is 20MM I found at the ADA supplier for the US. Very expensive just ordered two  with clear hosing so that I don’t see that black pipe on my rimless ultum nature systems 180U 

Thanks  for the “Y” idea guys!!









https://aquaforestaquarium.com/products/lily-pipe-inflow?variant=5419717569


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ScapeFluid (Jun 23, 2019)

ScapeFluid said:


> The largest intake pipe is 20MM I found at the ADA supplier for the US. Very expensive just ordered two  with clear hosing so that I don’t see that black pipe on my rimless ultum nature systems 180U
> 
> Thanks  for the “Y” idea guys!!
> 
> ...




I did this because of my CO2 diffuser, requires a FX6....No 7-Up water here. 

http://nilocg.com/na-advanced


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tv4184 (Oct 29, 2006)

ScapeFluid said:


> I did this because of my CO2 diffuser, requires a FX6....No 7-Up water here.
> 
> NA Advanced Co2 Reactor | Advanced Version With By-Pass Valve With Clear Reactor Chamber
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Might be off topic but was wondering if you have a picture of all this setup? I wanted to run the same pipes on my FX4 but am finding it hard to see if the pipes will work with that large of tubing. I thought it would at first but I think the tubing is a hair larger from 20 mm from my measurements.


----------

